# New to ACS coding



## n4779j@cox.net (Aug 12, 2008)

I am new to ACS coding like many others posting threads.  I have been unable to find a CPT code for the surgical removal of teeth.  Would I use an unlisted dental code or is there something I am missing?  If several teeth are removed do you code for each one?  Any help would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## amitjoshi4 (Aug 13, 2008)

Unlisted is the correct choice. Use it once only for n number of tooth removal.


----------



## trose45116 (Aug 13, 2008)

can you post the op note for me. i use to bill out for dental


----------



## mbort (Aug 14, 2008)

the unlisted code is correct for ASC's.


----------

